# Severalls Mental Asylum (2 trips) 2012



## Gavanova (May 12, 2012)

Hey,

So we all know the fantastic history about Severalls Mental Asylum and it has been documented many times but unless you go yourself just do not get the satisfaction of how great the place is.

Granted, there is not much left of the asylum itself but there is so much character in every room. You can feel the eeriness around you where ever you go.

To conquer the place you need more than one trip. The sheer size is astonishing. I am lucky enough to live close to the asylum so I can go pretty much when I want and I know the security are on it down there but I have only ever been confronted once and that was when we cam out on the last trip.

I apologise for some not being rotated but my computer won't load the editor. Just tilt your head every now and then please. 

Here are some of the pictures. Enjoy. Gav

The sheer length of some of the corridors never ceases to amaze me.







Canopy leading outside
















Wish I could rotate these. I love this picture
















This part was destroyed by fire and really does come out of nowhere so be careful.











The only bed I saw on all trips






My favourite photo of all.






This jacket was hanging in the rafters in one building. Looked like a nurse jacket.






In the kitchens
















I believe this was like a pharmacy where the drugs were dished out.











Some of the bays still have the patients names on the cubicle walls.




































Thanks for looking. Gav


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 12, 2012)

Very nicely done mate, such a vast place this is. Need another trip back methinks. Didn't manage the water tower then?


----------



## Gavanova (May 12, 2012)

No mate, that thing is locked down so much. They know that people go there for that and the morgue. I would be willing to do crazy things to get in but I have only been with mates who aren't that interested in the whole exploring.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (May 13, 2012)

Nicely done there! Shame about the tower but the entrance is under water at the moment lol


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 13, 2012)

Gavanova said:


> No mate, that thing is locked down so much. They know that people go there for that and the morgue. I would be willing to do crazy things to get in but I have only been with mates who aren't that interested in the whole exploring.



It is still doable if you know how 

I get what you're saying mate. It would be better if it wasn't over-done anyway otherwise they really will get wise.


----------



## #Dan# (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a great place - So many nice shots you've got - Particularly the narrow hallways and the one of where there was a fire. Also love the loneliness of the bed frame and the simplicity of 'ROSE' on the wall, says a lot  Thanks for putting these up it's really nice!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 13, 2012)

Looks great nice pictures, is it still worth a mooch as its loooooooooong drive for us


----------



## Gavanova (May 13, 2012)

It's worth the trip if you're willing to do the extremes to get in! It's really locked down and I my battery didn't run out I would have got many more decent pictures!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 13, 2012)

brillant find brillant pictures i love the vending machine Graffiti thank you gavanova


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 14, 2012)

Great pics, esp no. 10! Wanted to do this place for ages, your pics have just reignited that!


----------



## Gavanova (May 14, 2012)

Hey thanks! It's my favourite too! Le me know when you're heading down! I'm right next to it do can join if you fancy!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 20, 2012)

Gavanova said:


> Hey thanks! It's my favourite too! Le me know when you're heading down! I'm right next to it do can join if you fancy!



Yeah, that would be great, could prob do with a guide if its that locked down!


----------



## rectory-rat (May 20, 2012)

That's very nice, thanks for sharing. Love the Pepsi sign especially  Definitely one for the list next time I'm down south 

-RR


----------



## KingRat (May 20, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Yeah, that would be great, could prob do with a guide if its that locked down!



I think once you've brought your ticket you get a little map and an audio guide. Go to Myland Court Lunatic Hospital instead, it's much nicerer.


----------



## nelly (May 20, 2012)

Some really nice shots there fella, sevs is and always will be a winner

As for the rotation, I see you are using PhotoBucket, sign in and click on the photo to be rotated, when it opens on its own screen then let youor mouse hover over it, a menu will come up at the top of the photo, select "Rotate" (4th from left) and do the Biz, you might also want to use the "Resize" (3rd from left), the max size for the forum is 800 pixels on the widest side matey


----------



## TeeJF (May 21, 2012)

Bodacious! I thought this place was well and truly off the radar and sudenly it's had a plethora of visits!!! Well done.


----------



## djgroovy1 (May 21, 2012)

Im new here.. Not sure on the story of severalls.. but some awesome pictures.. You can feel the loneliness of the place.. and also get an insight as to how it must have been when it was running.. My wife worked in an asylum up north years ago.. she said the pictures reminded her of the corriadoors she used to walk down..


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2012)

KingRat said:


> I think once you've brought your ticket you get a little map and an audio guide. Go to Myland Court Lunatic Hospital instead, it's much nicerer.



I was only saying that because we would have to travel quite a way and the security is tight, its sometimes easier to have a little help from someone in the know to avoid disappointment.


----------



## BTP Liam (May 26, 2012)

The disabled toilet was funny!


----------



## begbi (Jun 1, 2012)

fantastic pics matey


----------

